
Email as Identity: Google Turns on WebFinger - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_enables_webfinger_for_google_profiles_email_as_identity.php
======
gfunk911
The use of a URL in OpenID confused a hell of a lot of non-technical people.
If WebFinger turns into "OpenID, but with an e-mail identifier," that might
not be a bad thing.

~~~
cracell
I'm a web developer and I still don't get OpenID. Whenever I try to use it I'm
just ran though a bunch of authentication/handshake/who knows what pages. Only
to have to re-login the next time I visit in the same awkward way that oftens
breaks on me. WTF.

------
csbrooks
My first thought was "cool! Now I can tell everyone who cares what I'm up to,
just like the old days!"

Then I remembered facebook...

